# Free Dawes Galaxy (Swindon)



## mark barker (27 Jul 2010)

Hey folks, I've got a "vintage" Dawes Galaxy here if any of you want it. Its a big frame (floor to cross bar is approx 35", cross bar is approx 23" long). It needs new tyres and a seat clamp, but other than that it looks to be all there and ready to roll. Fitted with shimano deore gears.




Collect from Swindon (SN25 3EN). Its free, so come and get it!


----------



## Hilldodger (27 Jul 2010)

Oh, that's just want I want for myself. If I'm first can I have it?

Ta muchly.


----------



## PpPete (27 Jul 2010)

Hilldodger said:


> Oh, that's just want I want for myself. If I'm first can I have it?
> 
> Ta muchly.





2nd dibs (if it's too far for Hilldodger to travel)


----------



## Jonnyrau (27 Jul 2010)

porkypete said:


> 2nd dibs (if it's too far for Hilldodger to travel)



3rd dibs if both those dibs fail lol


----------



## mark barker (27 Jul 2010)

Wow, that was quick! Hilldodger you're welcome to it... I'll PM you my details.


----------



## Jonnyrau (27 Jul 2010)

mark barker said:


> Wow, that was quick! Hilldodger you're welcome to it... I'll PM you my details.



My brother has taken a real fancy to this bike, he said he would pay money for it! Let me know...


----------



## Hilldodger (28 Jul 2010)

mark barker said:


> Wow, that was quick! Hilldodger you're welcome to it... I'll PM you my details.




Thanks Mark. I'll bung a few quid in a charity box and will contact you later.


----------



## montage (28 Jul 2010)

blimy what a give a way!


----------



## Hilldodger (9 Aug 2010)

Much as I would love this bike I'm just not able to get down and collect it at the moment due to work, so it's probably best if someone else takes it.


----------



## Jonnyrau (9 Aug 2010)

dibs! pretty please!


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2010)

Jonnyrau said:


> dibs! pretty please!




bit keen aren't you?


----------



## Dayvo (18 Aug 2010)

rich p said:


> bit keen aren't you?




Must have a buyer offering big money for it!


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2010)

Dayvo said:


> Must have a buyer offering big money for it!




Maybe he'll flog it to his brother!


----------



## Jonnyrau (18 Aug 2010)

Im building a bike for my brother, ill show you the end result if you want... and i dont plan on making any money out of it


----------



## rich p (18 Aug 2010)

Jonnyrau said:


> Im building a bike for my brother, ill show you the end result if you want... and i dont plan on making any money out of it




yeah, that sounds plausible


----------



## Jonnyrau (18 Aug 2010)

.... and true if you wanna believe it


----------



## montage (18 Aug 2010)

ooo those white hoode gipemmee (bad spelling there!) levers you were kindly given from brokenbetty will be perfect!


----------



## mark barker (19 Aug 2010)

This has now been collected....


----------



## montage (20 Aug 2010)

and will more than likely shortly be on sale on lfgss if anybody is interested


----------



## Jonnyrau (20 Aug 2010)

you won't find it on lfgss, cleaned it up today, put some bullhorns on it and a white saddle. My brother loves it. If you find it on lfgss you can have it for free. btw many thanks mark


----------



## Jonnyrau (21 Aug 2010)




----------



## Echolalia (24 Aug 2010)

Sterling job there Johnny mate. Bike looks great, may your bro have many miles on it.


----------



## 4F (24 Aug 2010)

That frame looks way too big for the person in that pic..


----------



## Jonnyrau (24 Aug 2010)

yeah but he wants it, ive told him he needs to grow a bit to ride it. O well hes the one getting a sore ass.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item27b4a92b98

Parasite.


----------



## GazK (2 Sep 2010)

montage said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item27b4a92b98
> 
> Parasite.



Be an awful shame if someone bid this up to £2000 and then didn't cough up.

Just sayin'.


----------



## rich p (2 Sep 2010)

What a shameful act. Un- ****ingbelievable lack of integrity


----------



## BSRU (2 Sep 2010)

montage said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.u...=item27b4a92b98
> 
> Parasite.



Very disappointing to see such mercenary behaviour.


----------



## mark barker (2 Sep 2010)

Maybe hes going to donate all the proceeds to help fund the forum....  

It is a bit sad that folks take stuff and try to make a few quid as quickly as possible, and the reason I offered the bike on here rather than my local freecycle was to avoid such incidents. Ahh well, live and learn!


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

The really sad thing is how predictable it was if you look at the banter on page 2. Such a shame


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2010)

Apologies Mark - this is terrible, and totally against the community spirit of CC.

Accepting goods for free and then selling them for a profit is *NOT* what the "free to a good home" exchange forum is all about.

This is the first time I've been aware that anyone has done this on CC and _Jonnyrau_ won't get the opportunity again - banned!!!!

Shaun.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

Three cheers for Shaun!


----------



## NormanD (2 Sep 2010)

Well done  Thats what I love about this site


----------



## fossyant (2 Sep 2010)

What an ar$e!!!


----------



## Jezston (2 Sep 2010)

What's to stop everyone setting up dummy accounts on ebay and bidding millions of pounds to ensure it doesn't sell?


----------



## Panter (2 Sep 2010)

Jezston said:


> What's to stop everyone setting up dummy accounts on ebay and bidding millions of pounds to ensure it doesn't sell?



You have to give a phone number, or credit card details so that they can verify your identity before setting up another account now, not that I've just tried or anything  
I don't know how legally binding ebay is if you win something?


----------



## Jonnyrau1 (2 Sep 2010)

I want to sort this out as much as everyone else does. I have asked my brother and he is willing to give 25% of the proceeds to the forum. Is that ok? I am really sorry about the hassle ive caused and also to mark aswell. Please accept my apologies.


----------



## mark barker (2 Sep 2010)

Jonnyrau1 said:


> I want to sort this out as much as everyone else does. I have asked my brother and he is willing to give 25% of the proceeds to the forum. Is that ok?






Uncle Mort said:


> Why don't you just give 100% of the proceeds to Mark?



I'm not interested in the money, if I was then I'd have just stuck it on ebay myself... But I do think a donation to the forum would be the decent thing to do... Maybe Jonnyrau1 should have a chat with Admin to discuss the options?


----------



## Jonnyrau1 (2 Sep 2010)

he has invested some time and parts in making it as it is now. Im just trying to come to a compromise.

If not ill accept the ban and leave.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

There shouldn't be much of a compromise in the first place. You scammed mark into giving you a bike and you full well know you were going to sell it. Stop all this "it is my brother" rubbish because we aren't having it. You are responsible, you caused this problem, you fix it. 25% of the donations is a start but it is the fact you have done this twice, not just once. I'm in full support of a lifetime ban in your direction and fingers karma has a role to play with you sometime soon.


----------



## Jonnyrau1 (2 Sep 2010)

Well Montage, it has everything to do with my brother and I definitely didn't scam mark into giving me the bike. If thats the way you all want it then ill leave..I just sorry about the whole situation.p.s. its not for you to say what should happen. I think mark should say what he wants to happen and ill do my best to do that.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

Mark, please tell him to jump off a cliff


----------



## jeltz (2 Sep 2010)

From the looks of it this guy has picked up the bike for free and spent some money on it, then he's selling it on. 

If it was true that his brother had found it to be too large or in some other way unsuitable he should offer it back to the forum but with a fee payable for the parts and labour he has invested. 

IMO he's misrepresented his intentions, and just wishes to turn this round for a quick profit. Entrepreneurship like that makes the world turn but isn't in the spirit of a community such as ours, and while Mark may be due some input into things its Shaun who has the say over whether Jonnyrau should be entitled to stay as part of this community.


----------



## Jonnyrau1 (2 Sep 2010)

thats fine by me


----------



## PpPete (2 Sep 2010)

Just a quick reminder that there were genuine forum members who were interested in this bike but didnt get in quick enough because they wrre away touring.

FWIW I'd be quite happy to pay for any so-called improvements that Jonnyrau & his brother have made, AND drive to Oxford to pick it up.


----------



## montage (2 Sep 2010)

One of my main irks is that before jonnyrau came along, is somebody wanted to borrow something on here, or wanted a freebie then I would have felt pretty safe buying/selling/lending people stuff. Now jonnyrau has just taken things back to reality to remind me of the sort of people that are out there. I'm sorry but my trust for people online has taken a dip (obviously there are many with a good reputation and long term members on here, and those who I chat to a lot who I still hope I can trust).

Jonnyrau, porkypete has expressed an interest in your bike - a good start to making amends to this whole thing could be to offer him the bike free of charge minus the extra additions you put on. It is one thing to apologise, it is another to do something about it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2010)

In fairness to porkypete, he was next in line and should have had this bike when HD declined it. At least he's a genuine cycling enthusiast and that's exactly the sort of forummer this bike should have gone to in the first place. I doubt if Mark would argue with that or anyone else for that matter.


----------



## Christopher (2 Sep 2010)

Up to £31 on ebay (Montage's link).
The guilty party could restore it to how it was when he got it for free and then offer it to the forum for nothing. The bike looks vile with bullhorns. Note that Jonnrau has re-registered after being banned under his original username  .


----------



## PpPete (2 Sep 2010)

to be fair to mark, he did PM me.... but I was away from t'internet at the time (not being of the iphone geneneration) and so didnt pick up on it until after he had another taker.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (2 Sep 2010)

porkypete said:


> ...I was away from t'internet at the time (not being of the iphone geneneration)...




Should have sent you a telegram!


----------



## 4F (2 Sep 2010)

Jonnyrau1 said:


> he has invested some time and parts in making it as it is now. Im just trying to come to a compromise.
> 
> If not ill accept the ban and leave.




Looks like all he has done is lowered the bars. A disgrace ...


----------



## PpPete (2 Sep 2010)

telegram? one of those new fangled things innit ?


----------



## Shaun (2 Sep 2010)

Jonnyrau, you've had an opportunity to speak but the ban still stands as this is not the first time you have done this on CC.

The CC forums are for members to inter-trade with each other; they are NOT a marketplace for traders and it is not in the spirit of this community to take items intended as "free to a good home" and sell them for a profit elsewhere.

You could have gone about this differently; you could have offered the bike back into the CC community, or you could have asked Mark if he minded you selling it, but unfortunately you didn't.

Whilst there is nothing to stop you selling items you've acquired from the CC forums, you took something for free that the giver intended to be used for _pleasure_ and you turned it into a quick profit.

I'm going to close this thread and would appreciate it if you don't register any more user accounts here.

Equally, I would also appreciate it if members here do not go bad-mouthing Jonnyrau on other sites / forums. Action taken here is reflective of Jonnyrau's conduct _here_ - his conduct elsewhere should stand on its own merit.

I would hope, however, that as a result of this you will reflect on how you inter-trade at other sites / forums, and be a little more conscientious and considerate in conducting future transactions.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

